# 75 gallon CA/SA build



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So for christmas this year I was the proud (and excited) recipient of a brand spankin' new 75 gallon tank. My 90 gallon that I had before leaked so I've been itching for a 4 footer that has the 18" width for almost a year now. I bought myself a new piece of driftwood (because I might have known I was getting the tank) so I'll be starting everything up tomorrow.

Here's the wood in the tank on day 1










Will post more as this comes together 

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Make sure to do it right the first time!!! I can't count the number of times I set up a new tank and thought to myself "I should have done this or should have done that".

Please post some updated pics after you get it up and going. :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> Make sure to do it right the first time!!! I can't count the number of times I set up a new tank and thought to myself "I should have done this or should have done that".
> 
> Please post some updated pics after you get it up and going. :thumb:


Oh not to worry I will, when I spray painted my 1st background (90 gallon) I only put 1 coat on... so of course with it having it's back to the window I saw right through it and regretted it thoroughly, but since then I've done it right.

I'm planning on taking my time because I really want a wooden stand (I'm not a carpenter at all so I'm scouring craigslist for one), and although I have an iron one new, I'm going to make this happen. The bottom will be PFS, with some gravel accents and maybe a few smaller boulders, but otherwise I kind of like the simplicity of the wood and sand. Thoughts?


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool looking piece of driftwood, post pics of your progress.
When we re-do our LR floor, I'm taking down my 90 gallon, and will be changing it, thinking of doing the same idea as you have. I have an awesome piece of driftwood I got at an auction...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Not to worry, I will


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Football mom and I have a shared love of driftwood! It is always exciting to look at things and try to fit them together. How about a little project while waiting for the rest to come together? Before fully committing to the wood, I would see if I could do a test for tannins. While it may be fine, I like to soak it and test for some time before getting it in the main tank and then finding tea!! Got any large trashcan, tub, etc. that you might stick at least one end in for a week or so?

You've got all that anxious waiting to do. Maybe a small project to keep your mind off how slow things move?? :fish:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> Football mom and I have a shared love of driftwood! It is always exciting to look at things and try to fit them together. How about a little project while waiting for the rest to come together? Before fully committing to the wood, I would see if I could do a test for tannins. While it may be fine, I like to soak it and test for some time before getting it in the main tank and then finding tea!! Got any large trashcan, tub, etc. that you might stick at least one end in for a week or so?
> 
> You've got all that anxious waiting to do. Maybe a small project to keep your mind off how slow things move?? :fish:


I will do my best to get that wood soaking, it's the same kind of wood that I've always gotten, which does leak tannins. I will be using all the filters and substrate from my 55 gallon plus an eheim 2026 that I've been waiting to use so cycling will be fairly quick (I would assume it'd be ready within an hour for fish?).


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay! Sounds like you have more experience going than I was giving credit. Since you have used this wood before, you got a major idea of what it may do. Sometimes it just turns into a major disappointment for folks who want to start a tank and then they find out they were making tea! Best of luck!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> Okay! Sounds like you have more experience going than I was giving credit. Since you have used this wood before, you got a major idea of what it may do. Sometimes it just turns into a major disappointment for folks who want to start a tank and then they find out they were making tea! Best of luck!


Yeah, it releases some tannins, but it's not a huge amount. Sadly all the garbage pails at our house have nasty gunk at the bottom and I've been advised not to use them haha! Either way, thanks a bunch 'Mo!

Going to rinse out some fresh PFS tomorrow and paint the tank on wednesday, will post pics of the tank, because pictures of sand really aren't that exciting haha


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

First coat of flat black on the tank, that cardboard that surrounds the tank when you buy it is a BEAUTIFUL shield against getting spray paint on the sides of the tank :lol:










oh and this...










kitty riga mortis?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

bumpidy bump


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

looks to me sir as you and i are building the same exact thing, except for the whole CA/SA thing. Im doing a 75G Tang. Any clue on what kind of filtration and fish you plan to keep? Oh and where did you get PFS at and for how much? none of my Home Depot ever have it, just regular play sand.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks good so far - cannot wait to see this completed.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Clink51 said:


> looks to me sir as you and i are building the same exact thing, except for the whole CA/SA thing. Im doing a 75G Tang. Any clue on what kind of filtration and fish you plan to keep? Oh and where did you get PFS at and for how much? none of my Home Depot ever have it, just regular play sand.


Filtration - Eheim 2026, AQ110, AQ70

Fish - Carpintis "Vontehillo", Tiger Barbs, Orange Seam Pleco, and some other CA/SA cichlid (suggestions???)

PFS - Got it at my local pool supply store, $11 for a 50lb bag (expensive) but you can get it at lowes for less than $10 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Double post, woops but thank you all for the comments!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and I'm going to be the proud recipient of this stand right after new years










All wood stand for a 75/90, he upgraded to a 180 and only wants $65 for it!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Does that look like a solid stand to you guys?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Does that look like a solid stand to you guys?


Can't really see all of it but it looks like a mass manufactured stand and should be suffice.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I figure it's wood and not particle board, which is a big plus


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> I figure it's wood and not particle board, which is a big plus


Yeah...it looks good enough.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

i have one that looks just like it. the door is awefully small so be very careful


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Clink51 said:


> i have one that looks just like it. the door is awefully small so be very careful


Is it structurally sound?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Nevermind, having my gf's dad (carpenter) build me a stand, super excited. Will look like this...

Credit to whomever's tank this is, I forget


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I figure, if I'm going to get a wooden stand, let's do it right.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh - what kind of wood would you recommend we use to build this stand? Solid oak is out of the question because of price lol


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Oh - what kind of wood would you recommend we use to build this stand? Solid oak is out of the question because of price lol


It depends on the look you want. You don't have to buy grade A. Also...you can use cheaper wood to build the frame and skin it with wood paneling or more expensive wood. Nice looking stand needs a nicer wood to start with.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

13razorbackfan said:


> Chubbs the Jellybean said:
> 
> 
> > Oh - what kind of wood would you recommend we use to build this stand? Solid oak is out of the question because of price lol
> ...


Yeah we were thinking of doing an Oak Veneer finish, and have been leaning towards 2x4s for the structure of the stand, with plywood for the walls with the veneer on top with a darker stain.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

What is it with Tortoise shell cats, my cat does that as well and she is almost identical to yours.

Nice tank as well by the way, looking good so far.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ndblaikie said:


> What is it with Tortoise shell cats, my cat does that as well and she is almost identical to yours.
> 
> Nice tank as well by the way, looking good so far.


Haha yeah, Lila is quite the character. Rescued her through "Saves" at Petco and she's been wonderful... Have pics of her perched on my car too!

Thanks about the tank, it will be a month before I see this stand so I'm anxious :fish:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay mini update... turns out he's making the stand out of solid oak 2x4s and 2x6s, so this thing will be able to hold up a car. He's sending my pics of the stand in the mail (yes, film pictures - he's 70) and asked me to pick out a stain for it. I'm probably going to go with "Sodona Red" minwax... Here's a pic of a tank stand using the exact stain I want.










Pretty psyched


----------

